# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  Coach lectronique: cherche retour d'exprience

## copin

Amis sportifs bonjour, 

Je viens  vous pour une petite question relative aux coachs lectronique, _(pour ceux qui ne voient pas de quoi je parle, le machin en forme de montre  mettre au poignet et qui est cens donner une multitude d'information sur l'activit sportive.)_

Sur le papier a  pas l'air mal, mais sur le papier tout est toujours bien... ::weird:: 

Est ce que certains d'entre vous utilise un de ces gadgets pour faire du sport? 
Si oui est ce que c'est pratique et aussi bien que cela le semble? Ou est ce vraiment un truc qui sert  rien et qui fonctionne une fois sur 2.

Au final une marque ou un modle  me conseiller?

Merci  ::D:

----------


## G.castelain

Bon on vas dire que je cherche  rveiller les mauvais esprit en dterrent un sujet de 2015 mais bon ^^

L'avantage est que la technologie  pas mal volu est que donc une rponse de la communaut sur les produits smart watch et l'ide de coach informatis  bien progresser.
J'ai vus qu'il y a des applis en lien avec les produits domyos pour les sports de salle, des applications pour les trajets raliser avec son smartphone en vlo ou  la course. 
Je pense que c'est pas mal de pouvoir enregistrer sa performance sportive est donc de pouvoir en communiqu sur les rseaux sociaux. 
aprs je sais pas si il y a eu programmation de "coach" via cette diffrentes information que l'on peu obtenir sur la course d'un sportif.
Histoire de construire une progression et des proposition de parcourt afin de maintenir le sportif  la limite de sa zone de confiance et ainsi le pouss au progrs de sa personne.
Aprs ce qui est vident c'est que en considrant le sportif sans considr l'homme social on risque de vraiment rduire les profils  des modles trop simple.

----------

